# New "All Languages" forum



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

We have added another forum. The growing popularity of "How do I say this in every language" threads in the "Other Languages" forum has prompted us to create a special forum for it.   If you speak some rare language (or a language rare in these forums) please contribute to it.

Mike


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thank you, Mike.


----------



## ILT

Thanks Mike!


----------



## araceli

Great idea!
Thanks.


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, Mike.


----------



## Fernita

*This is a great idea!!!!*
*Thanks!*


----------



## danielfranco

Cool. Now, every time one of those requests for new forums crop up (which happens, like, monthly), they can gently be directed towards this new forum.

Thanks!
D


----------



## elroy

danielfranco said:


> Cool. Now, every time one of those requests for new forums crop up (which happens, like, monthly), they can gently be directed towards this new forum.


 No, they can't! 

The new forum is not for questions about specific languages that WRF does not have a forum for.  It is for translations and discussions involving as many languages as possible, i.e. "all languages" if possible.

You can, however, redirect those people to the main Other Languages forum.

See this sticky for more information.


----------



## avok

But what's the difference between "other languages" and "all languages"?  

I guess when we post a word / sentence to "all languages", it shall be deemed to be translated into all the languages of the world whereas in "other languages forum", the given word / sentence shall be translated into a specific language. Is that right?


----------



## elroy

avok said:


> I guess when we post a word / sentence to "all languages", it shall be deemed to be translated into all the languages of the world whereas in "other languages forum", the given word / sentence shall be translated into a specific language. Is that right?


 Exactly, with the addition that a thread in "Other Languages" can also deal with more than one *specific* language (assuming WRF doesn't have a separate forum for that combination), e.g. French/Italian or Turkish/Dutch.


----------



## avok

ok..thanks


----------

